# Four Winds



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi there

At the Newbury show we took a look at a Four Winds RV and was really impressed by the finish, it was very European in terms of internal fit out.

Then last week I stopped off at Brownhills in Newark and there was a Four Winds there too, same layout, separate Bathroom, 2 lounge settee's.

We were looking at the Brave's again becasue the layout suited us but these new Four Winds seem even better

As anyone any experience, news or advice about the Four Winds brand?

Hugh


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a Fourwinds Siesta 24BB (double slideouts opposite eack other. plenty of room for 3 adults, a child and a very large dog (51KG!) 

Very pleased with it, now 18 months old.

Saw a new Fourwinds Chateau at Brownhills last year, £7.500 more than the one the dealer who sold me my RV had for sale!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi fourwinds ...trucks r us in ipswich dea in them stew


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi I have a Fourwinds Dutchmen Express 28Q C Class Year 2000. This is the first RV I have owned so my knowledge is some what limited. However I looked at several before buying this one, for its age it was in good condition compared to the others who were starting to show there age.

The build quality is good, appliances reliable and it cleans up real easy and looks younger that 7 years old.

Good luck in your search.

Geoff


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Huge. We have a Four Winds Infinity 35' double slide We have had it 3 months now. live in her full time It is 7 years old now. Needed to contact Four Winds in the U.S.A. replied to my e mail straight away and found them very helpful 

Joan and Peter


----------



## 104302 (May 6, 2007)

Will let you know - pick her up from S'hampton on Monday!!!! (31P)
Fay


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

We hired a Fourwinds in the USA recently. Very impressed, now looking at importing one.

Roger


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Monday Collection*

Good Luck on Monday, Fay - Hope the God of RV's is looking after your coach whilst in transit and that it looks as well as you would wish when you first set eyes upon it.

Mo and Dick


----------

